# BD PROCHOT:



## Yakra123 (May 8, 2021)

My laptop gets very slow when charging (0.40GHz). If I disable BD PROCHOT forever even when it is not charging, there is a chance that my CPU can burn. If I disable it only when charging, the speed will return to normal (Up to 2GHz). Would the best thing be to disable it only when charging or will that still burn my CPU?


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2021)

Sounds like your laptop has issues when plugged in, and it's not Throttlestop related.
Hopefully somebody chimes in here with a suggestion.


----------



## unclewebb (May 9, 2021)

Disabling BD PROCHOT will not make your CPU burn. BD PROCHOT and the temperature of your CPU have nothing to do with each other. Your CPU will thermal throttle if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. No worries.


----------



## Yakra123 (May 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Disabling BD PROCHOT will not make your CPU burn. BD PROCHOT and the temperature of your CPU have nothing to do with each other. Your CPU will thermally throttle if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. No worries.


Thank you, but do you know the cause of my problem and why it's happening?


----------



## Kugumin (May 9, 2021)

That is possible that your charger is malfunctioning and laptop trying to defend itself from any problems that may happen. Not sure though about that...


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2021)

A faulty battery can cause the charging circuit to generate a lot of heat by constantly applying power.
Remove the battery if possible then plug the laptop in.


----------



## Yakra123 (May 9, 2021)

Kugumin said:


> That is possible that your charger is malfunctioning and laptop trying to defend itself from any problems that may happen. Not sure though about that...





Caring1 said:


> A faulty battery can cause the charging circuit to generate a lot of heat by constantly applying power.
> Remove the battery if possible then plug the laptop in.


I don't think my charger is malfunctioning and I can't remove my battery.


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2021)

Here is some real world testing that proves when you disable BD PROCHOT, the CPU will still be able to thermal throttle. The CPU multiplier has dropped below 52.00 and ThrottleStop confirms that THERMAL throttling is in progress. The crap and abuse I put my hardware through in the name of science.


----------



## Yakra123 (May 10, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Disabling BD PROCHOT will not make your CPU burn. BD PROCHOT and the temperature of your CPU have nothing to do with each other. Your CPU will thermally throttle if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. No worries.


*I forgot to tell you this but before I made this thread, I checked on the internet for this problem, and people say to not disable it: What is 'BD PROCHOT' that causes the CPU to throttle?
*


unclewebb said:


> Here is some real-world testing that proves when you disable BD PROCHOT, the CPU will still be able to thermal throttle. The CPU multiplier has dropped below 52.00 and ThrottleStop confirms that THERMAL throttling is in progress. The crap and abuse I put my hardware through in the name of science.
> *
> View attachment 199906*


*Thank you, but what does BD PROCHOT have to do with the speed of my laptop? If BD PROCHOT is not disabled, my laptop goes really slow ONLY while charging. If it is disabled, then the speed is normal. Surely my laptop would throttle on battery power as well as when it is charging???*


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2021)

Quora is not the best source for information. I read some of the top replies and instead of calling this information, it should be correctly called misinformation. Those people do not have the slightest clue as to what they are talking about. 

Manufacturers use BD PROCHOT for a variety of reasons. None of these reasons are legit.



Yakra123 said:


> My laptop gets very slow when charging (0.40GHz).


When you bought your laptop, did the manufacturer warn you that your laptop will run like a turtle from 1990? There is no legit reason to slow a CPU down so severely. If this is by design then

a) it is bad design and
b) the manufacturer should have told you about this issue before taking your money.

Disable BD PROCHOT. This type of throttling is being misused. There is no reason to slow a laptop so severely just because it is charging.

Your laptop was either poorly designed or a sensor within the power adapter has failed. Who makes your laptop? Dell used to use BD PROCHOT throttling so their laptops would severely throttle if you did something crazy like tried to use a generic power adapter. This was a good way to increase Dell branded power adapter sales. The cheap little switches that are used in these adapters are known to fail on a regular basis.

Disable BD PROCHOT and be happy that there is a free work around for this very irritating problem.


----------



## Yakra123 (May 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Quora is not the best source for information. I read some of the top replies and instead of calling this information, it should be correctly called misinformation. Those people do not have the slightest clue as to what they are talking about.
> 
> Manufacturers use BD PROCHOT for a variety of reasons. None of these reasons are legit.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Just wanted to make sure. I bought a brand new HP 15s-fq0008na. The manufacturer did not warn me about this. I have only experienced this problem recently and my laptop is just over 1.5 years old. I think that the sensor has failed on my charger. I have already disabled BD PROCHOT and I am happy theres a free work around. Just wanted to be 100% sure.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## docarter (May 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Here is some real world testing that proves when you disable BD PROCHOT, the CPU will still be able to thermal throttle. The CPU multiplier has dropped below 52.00 and ThrottleStop confirms that THERMAL throttling is in progress. The crap and abuse I put my hardware through in the name of science.
> 
> View attachment 199906



1.54v?


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2021)

docarter said:


> 1.54v?


That was the VID voltage. Actual voltage going to the CPU was a little less than that. Here is an updated test with HWiNFO showing actual voltage. 
I like to thoroughly test my CPUs so other users do not have to worry about too much heat or too much voltage.


----------

